# Are you blocked Poll



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Answers are not public. Please answer so we can try to get more of a grasp of how many drivers are being blocked and what's going on.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hmmm can you be blocked but still get 4 or 5 reserved blocks a week?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Apparently reserves come from Seattle. So the systems don't talk / see each other. I could be wrong.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

If you are blocked try running from a different phone. I'm starting to see clues that Amazon may be using your phone device ID as a means of blocking you.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Just a followup. They would block the entire phone as an action against block sellers who rent out a phone with blocks loaded. By blocking any account with that device ID they make it more difficult for the pro sellers. The device ID can be changed in a rooted phone though.


----------



## Brulo (Nov 19, 2017)

dkcs said:


> If you are blocked try running from a different phone. I'm starting to see clues that Amazon may be using your phone device ID as a means of blocking you.


I use two phones, if i'm using one and have to log in using the other one. I have gotten the email. After receiving the 4th notice, I am now blocked. Not so sure about the phone ID being blocked.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

Brulo said:


> I use two phones, if i'm using one and have to log in using the other one. I have gotten the email. After receiving the 4th notice, I am now blocked. Not so sure about the phone ID being blocked.


how long does the block stay?


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Last time I was blocked it lasted two weeks.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

You should also specify Prime or logistics.

But from the poll results, no one really knows what's going on.


----------



## Life (Nov 19, 2017)

I been blocked for 4 days already. Im only able to see one and half hour. If they drop a a 2 hours bloke I'm not able to see it. I dont know what to do anymore. I wrote more than 20 emails and they don't tell me anything. It just happen last week. Never been late.l or anything. I dont know wha going on?? Nobody know anything here???



krazo said:


> Last time I was blocked it lasted two weeks.


How you doing. Are you still bloked??


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Life said:


> I dont know what to do anymore.


Find another gig.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I didn't answer the poll because it's hard to figure out what is going on. Without comparing side by side with another driver who's been doing it an equal time(over 1 year) to a newly onboarded driver it's impossible to prove. As well as how active it is at the warehouse currently. So...without that knowledge just guessing. Seems everyone else is too.

I could select at least 4 of the poll questions. I don't know if i'm blocked, I could be blocked, I see offers but not many and for a warehouse I don't work mostly, so not sure if i'm "soft/partially" blocked.

I'm logistics, used the block grabber script last about 2 months ago, also use an emulator with macro, got the first email when warning emails went out, but none since. Was using both methods at the time. Still run emulator no email warnings since stopping script use, emulator will still catch blocks when posted.

Also for Brulo....I use 2 devices every day and see the red "switch device" screen all the time and never get emails about it. Nothing in the terms prohibits using multiple devices. Most drivers have at least 2 phones.


----------



## Brulo (Nov 19, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I didn't answer the poll because it's hard to figure out what is going on. Without comparing side by side with another driver who's been doing it an equal time(over 1 year) to a newly onboarded driver it's impossible to prove. As well as how active it is at the warehouse currently. So...without that knowledge just guessing. Seems everyone else is too.
> 
> I could select at least 4 of the poll questions. I don't know if i'm blocked, I could be blocked, I see offers but not many and for a warehouse I don't work mostly, so not sure if i'm "soft/partially" blocked.
> 
> ...


I do Prime, at my station serval of us didn't start getting the emails until after logging on to the app with a second phone during our blocks. Some have also received notices after logging on with a newly purchased phone, and as of last Thursday we are all blocked from seeing blocks



chuck finley said:


> how long does the block stay?


Not sure this is my first time. Just wish I knew how they are making determinations.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Find another gig.


And perhaps quit trying to game the system next time?

I've never used scripts or bots. I've yet to get any email warnings from Amazon or have any issues getting regular/reserved blocks to date.


----------



## Bess Jezos (Nov 19, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> And perhaps quit trying to game the system next time?
> 
> I've never used scripts or bots. I've yet to get any email warnings from Amazon or have any issues getting regular/reserved blocks to date.


I've been delivering since April and have never cheated or received warnings. Getting blocks out of DLA9/Irvine lately is nearly impossible because of the cheaters or some other rumored cause of scarcity. I've only worked 6 days in the last two weeks. I spend more hours than I care to admit speed tapping my phone like a total moron. I am legitimately going crazy trying to get blocks. The stress and lack of sleep that is required to try and get a shift each day makes me want to stomp babies and strangle puppies. Trying to get a shift makes me hate everything else about this job and I resent, rather than have pride, in my work.

Scarcity creates animosity. Animosity creates veracity. Veracity creates hostility. Hostility creates tragedy. Great system, Amazon.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Life said:


> How you doing. Are you still bloked??


Yes still blocked. And probably will remain so until Dec. 1.



Bess Jezos said:


> I am legitimately going crazy trying to get blocks.


Use a bot or a script and get blocked. That way you won't have to worry about it for two weeks


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Well it sounds like the shortage might be dependent on what region country you operate in and driver concentration? Because something's definitely up if ppl are still experiencing this shortage from Thanksgiving to Christmas. Since this time frame is the 2nd busiest time after Prime Day. If conspiracy theory is to be believed, shortage could be due variety reasons. Possibly 

1. Software updates (possibly to stop script grabbers) is inadvertently hurting innocent drivers. Or
2. Amazon deliberately over hiring new drivers in preparation for the holiday season. Or could be also possibly in preparation for 
3. a decision to retaliate against cheaters by punishing its vet driver base (guilty & innocent alike). Or
4. Amazon could be quietly re-directing most of its flex business volume to its IC drivers

Will be interesting to see what happens starting next week


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Life said:


> I been blocked for 4 days already. Im only able to see one and half hour. If they drop a a 2 hours bloke I'm not able to see it. I dont know what to do anymore. I wrote more than 20 emails and they don't tell me anything. It just happen last week. Never been late.l or anything. I dont know wha going on?? Nobody know anything here???
> 
> How you doing. Are you still bloked??


If you can still sill blocks manually you are not blocked. Your script is simply not configured for the new changes that came down the other day.

IF you are fully blocked you will not even see manual offers...



Brulo said:


> I use two phones, if i'm using one and have to log in using the other one. I have gotten the email. After receiving the 4th notice, I am now blocked. Not so sure about the phone ID being blocked.


I'm seeing your device ID being transmitted by Amazon now to the Flex server when they dump driver metrics... Amazon could easily flag your device ID to block any account from seeing blocks that is reporting that ID. You could very well have two device IDs blocked.

When I saw switch phones I mean to use a different phone that you have never used before and don't use the old phone on the account again to keep the new device ID from being associated with the old one. If you are rooted you can also grab an app (search google) to change the physical device ID on your phone. Amazon LOVES to collect information on customers/drivers/employees who access the service. They are VERY big on using device fingerprints to track and identify you. They do this too plain old Amazon.com customers as well (browser fingerprinting and MAC address tracking).



Cynergie said:


> Well it sounds like the shortage might be dependent on what region country you operate in and driver concentration? Because something's definitely up if ppl are still experiencing this shortage from Thanksgiving to Christmas. Since this time frame is the 2nd busiest time after Prime Day. If conspiracy theory is to be believed, shortage could be due variety reasons. Possibly
> 
> 1. Software updates (possibly to stop script grabbers) is inadvertently hurting innocent drivers. Or
> 2. Amazon deliberately over hiring new drivers in preparation for the holiday season. Or could be also possibly in preparation for
> ...


You forgot..

5. Incompetent programmers introducing bugs into the Flex system because Flex for Amazon is a last resort delivery method... Anazon hires very competent dev teams for certain aspects of the business (EC2 guys) and then skimps elsewhere (Flex).


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

it seems as if the block or whatever was going on has been lifted at UCA1 .. it’s been fairly easy getting blocks out here since I got back from vacation.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Same in Riverside


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I didn't answer the poll because it's hard to figure out what is going on. Without comparing side by side with another driver who's been doing it an equal time(over 1 year) to a newly onboarded driver it's impossible to prove. As well as how active it is at the warehouse currently. So...without that knowledge just guessing. Seems everyone else is too.
> 
> I could select at least 4 of the poll questions. I don't know if i'm blocked, I could be blocked, I see offers but not many and for a warehouse I don't work mostly, so not sure if i'm "soft/partially" blocked.
> 
> ...


I'm about to make a new poll to try to determine which methods are getting detected the most.. any ideas are welcome as to poll answers.


----------



## Bess Jezos (Nov 19, 2017)

I've been able to get blocks the past couple of days. Fingers crossed. It took a bit of spaz-tapping, but nowhere near as bad as the last couple of weeks. Maybe I am just getting lucky. I was surprised to get a morning shift since AM's are flooded with poorly-loading, white vanners who leave their racks scattered all over the parking areas. It's like a giant made out of chrome walked up and crapped all over the place. Thanks for the obstacle course, ya dingbats. And thanks for reloading your vans in the drive lanes too.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

That totally cracked me up


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It was the Tapping Snapz, amiright ?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

And the crapping chrome all over the place


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

*
* I am not blocked but probably not seeing as many blocks as brand new drivers. *

I'm convinced. My home delivery station is DLA7. I see offers from every other one in the LA region but not Chino. I guess they under estimated I would do Anaheim DLA2 or Irvine DLA9.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm completely blocked, can't even see restaurants.


----------



## Life (Nov 19, 2017)

IHATEAMAZON said:


> I'm completely blocked, can't even see restaurants.


For how long you been block???

Anybody been blocked?? And now they able to see blocks again??? And for how long they were blocked??


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

Life said:


> For how long you been block???


Tomorrow will be 7 days. Another driver at my station even forfeited a block and told me the exact time and I couldn't see it.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> *
> * I am not blocked but probably not seeing as many blocks as brand new drivers. *
> 
> I'm convinced. My home delivery station is DLA7. I see offers from every other one in the LA region but not Chino. I guess they under estimated I would do Anaheim DLA2 or Irvine DLA9.


This for me. Haven't seen a DLA7 block for the past 2 days and I've been waking up at 6a to start my fishing. Been able to pick up lots of Rosemead, Irvine and Anaheim blocks, which I've forfeited, but haven't seen a single Chino block in 2 days. Just spoke to a Chino driver who delivering in my complex and he told me it was very busy at Chino this morning, also said he was a new driver. Came on here to see what was going on, I guess it's true that their blocking vet drivers for new drivers.


----------



## Life (Nov 19, 2017)

IHATEAMAZON said:


> Tomorrow will be 7 days. Another driver at my station even forfeited a block and told me the exact time and I couldn't see it.


Where is your location?? For me too tomorrow it will be 7 days. I'm not able to see anything. But they send me a reserve. This is crazy.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Life said:


> And for how long they were blocked??


Last time I was blocked it was for two weeks.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

Since being blocked i havent even received a weekly summary either but they spam my email aboutblack friday deliveries.


----------



## IHateFlex (Nov 23, 2017)

I’ve been blocked for a week and it seems like I’m unblocked today. Hopefully it stays this way


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

IHateFlex said:


> I've been blocked for a week and it seems like I'm unblocked today. Hopefully it stays this way


Did it unblock you exactly at 7 days?


----------



## IHateFlex (Nov 23, 2017)

Well.. last Thursday evening I got blocked... 7 days i guess


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

IHateFlex said:


> Well.. last Thursday evening I got blocked... 7 days i guess


Thats around the time I was blocked, I'm still blocked though.


----------



## flexin (Nov 1, 2017)

Unblocked here also after 7 days


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

Last block i was able to see was last thursday so i guess my ban started friday. i hope its lifted for me in the morning


----------



## Life (Nov 19, 2017)

Im unblock today after 7 days. Lets see what happent tomorrow.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I'm convinced. My home delivery station is DLA7. I see offers from every other one in the LA region but not Chino.


DLA7 have fewer flex blocks is because of a couple (or few) new van companies starting out and the addition of more van drivers for the season. They didn't have enough van routes for all the new van drivers and had to give flex routes to the vans. It's a balancing of the volume for the vans and flex. Flex gets second priority. Since they don't have the vans running out of DLA2, DLA7 van drivers are covering some of the DLA2 areas too.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

I didn’t get the email last night. I expected blocks to be sitting today but when I looked briefly at one point, saw nothing. Also looked around 6pm, nothing. Looking for a little right now, I usually see a fresh block drop here or there and nothing! Hope I’m not blocked! Did anyone see lots of blocks tonight?

Every time I turn my app back on I get a little worried I will be blocked. Or maybe a lot hasn’t dropped because it’s thanksgiving?


----------



## Brulo (Nov 19, 2017)

Still blocked. Yet interesting thing happened I received my 5th email yesterday about 3rd party apps/credentials. I have been blocked since 11 /16 and I have not been tapping but I did logon using my second phone to check for reserves on Wed. So I'm convinced that in my case it has something to due with using a different device. Also I noticed that the app is no longer logging out after a period of time I was still logged in this morning.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

Still blocked here. Since 11/16

I think im wasting my time tapping wgen i know nothing is going to show.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Well it’s the 24th. Looks like I’m still blocked.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

dantiv said:


> Well it's the 24th. Looks like I'm still blocked.


when did your block start?


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

IHATEAMAZON said:


> when did your block start?


Right after Halloween. Never cheated and used automated methods to get blocks. The offers just stopped. No message from Amazon.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

dantiv said:


> Right after Halloween. Never cheated and used automated methods to get blocks. The offers just stopped. No message from Amazon.


wtf so you are pushing a month


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

IHATEAMAZON said:


> wtf so you are pushing a month


Yes after doing Flex for over one year...They just cut me off without explanation.


----------



## Tedmc (Nov 15, 2017)

dantiv said:


> Yes after doing Flex for over one year...They just cut me off without explanation.


 I got up at 5:30 this AM after getting emails about all the deliverys for black friday. After 4 hrs of clicking and seeing maybe 10 blocks (gone instantly),I guess I'm cooked. Half the time I click on the block and need to click again as there is a big lag in the accept screen appearing.
Then to top it off I got another Email about the free thingy they're giving away. And also got a customer complaint email about a pkg marked delivered but not rec'd. I replied asking about the picture and they replied their determination is final. So I guess that justifies keeping me on the outside/softblock.


----------



## Tedmc (Nov 15, 2017)

dantiv said:


> Yes after doing Flex for over one year...They just cut me off without explanation.


Hey Dantiv.
I'm showing 3 crap blocks from DSD1 right now 3:04 PM Fri. 1 (4 hr) and 2 (3hrs). Can you see those? They're just sitting these as no one wants them
Offered at $22 hr.
Ted


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Tedmc said:


> Hey Dantiv.
> I'm showing 3 crap blocks from DSD1 right now 3:04 PM Fri. 1 (4 hr) and 2 (3hrs). Can you see those? They're just sitting these as no one wants them
> Offered at $22 hr.
> Ted


Tedmc, been checking on and off all day. Nothing showing.



Tedmc said:


> I got up at 5:30 this AM after getting emails about all the deliverys for black friday. After 4 hrs of clicking and seeing maybe 10 blocks (gone instantly),I guess I'm cooked. Half the time I click on the block and need to click again as there is a big lag in the accept screen appearing.
> Then to top it off I got another Email about the free thingy they're giving away. And also got a customer complaint email about a pkg marked delivered but not rec'd. I replied asking about the picture and they replied their determination is final. So I guess that justifies keeping me on the outside/softblock.


From my dealings with Amazon I've come to the conclusion that they don't care about the drivers. I used to take it personally when I received one of those DNR emails. I would email back and point out to Amazon that they have my GPS coordinates that I was at the address and in most cases a pictures but I always received the "determination is final" email.

Looking for other gigs now...


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

dantiv said:


> Tedmc, been checking on and off all day. Nothing showing.
> 
> From my dealings with Amazon I've come to the conclusion that they don't care about the drivers. I used to take it personally when I received one of those DNR emails. I would email back and point out to Amazon that they have my GPS coordinates that I was at the address and in most cases a pictures but I always received the "determination is final" email.
> 
> Looking for other gigs now...


If you don't mind restaurants: Door Dash, Caviar, Postmates, Grub Hub, Uber Eats, Saucey (alcohol delivery). If you decide to sign up, I can give you referral links to first 3 services.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

So I’m not blocked by the way. Amazon still loves me lol. I didn’t think I would be since I didn’t get an email. I’ve only had one so far and I think you get blocked after the 3rd or 4th one.

People have been blocked 1 week to a month. This one guy on fb has been blocked for over 2 months lol. He said he used some crazy shit. Ahahaha.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

got a reserved offer but still blocked.....


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

jade88 said:


> So I'm not blocked by the way. Amazon still loves me lol. I didn't think I would be since I didn't get an email. I've only had one so far and I think you get blocked after the 3rd or 4th one.
> 
> People have been blocked 1 week to a month. This one guy on fb has been blocked for over 2 months lol. He said he used some crazy shit. Ahahaha.


The third email seems like when you get your first soft blockage for 7-14 days. It probably takes into account other factors as well (delivery and reliability rate). I'm on my second for one account and still nothing for my other account. The account with two warnings still sees all block offers and I woke up to two reserves sitting in it today (rejected since I only do restaurants).

Not all of the warnings have to be for the same offense either. I have one driver who had two Frep warnings and then one script warning and is now soft blocked but still receives reserve offers.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

Im on day 9 of my soft block. My block hit after 3rd email. Got the 4th email while already blocked, used the script less than 5 minutes and got the 4th email. 

Got a warehouse reserve this morning which i couldnt accept due to me having my availability improperly set. Also got my summary. 95% reliability 99% on time.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm blocked since my reactivation, can't see anything. Don't get their game. FUAmazon.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

I saw tippyshot on Facebook a few days ago btw. Trying to sell her servers haha. Did anyone see that?



Behemoth said:


> I'm blocked since my reactivation, can't see anything. Don't get their game. FUAmazon.


What were you using and what day did you get blocked? People were saying Thursday was the day for blocking and unblocking...


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

I got blocked today and it's Thursday. So maybe they are on to something.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

I got unblocked today and it's thursday


----------



## flexin (Nov 1, 2017)

I just got blocked again after being unblocked last week


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

flexin said:


> I just got blocked again after being unblocked last week


did use use automation and are you prime now or logistics?


----------



## Hhk (Oct 19, 2015)

I am unblocked, I use automation, and I wont tell how. More blocks for me *WINNING*


----------



## flexin (Nov 1, 2017)

Primenow. Did use script prior to last blocking and repitouch a few months back. 

Last Thursday I got 4 reserves and kept seeing blocks for 24-48 hours in advance and didn’t need to use any automation so I picked up what looks like 42hours Thursday toWednesday, so maybe it’s the amount of hours preventing me now. But guess we’ll see


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

flexin said:


> Primenow. Did use script prior to last blocking and repitouch a few months back.
> 
> Last Thursday I got 4 reserves and kept seeing blocks for 24-48 hours in advance and didn't need to use any automation so I picked up what looks like 42hours Thursday toWednesday, so maybe it's the amount of hours preventing me now. But guess we'll see


Yeh....you're probably capped. Take a long weekend and let us know if you start seeing offers again on sunday! 
Lay off the crack too! 
Funny how you're blocked one week and then all the sudden a full week of work. More than likely amazon "NEEDS" you right now so they
forgive you your sins.


----------



## flexin (Nov 1, 2017)

Wow they just sent me a reserve for tonight! Starts in 2hrs.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

I've seen a few reports of being unblocked today from the drivers I've set up.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

jade88 said:


> What were you using and what day did you get blocked? People were saying Thursday was the day for blocking and unblocking...




I was on RT and I think it could be last Thursday.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Apparently they upped the cap to 10 daily 50 weekly at some locations. 
Reddit has a few confirmations of it. 

Of course I never had to worry about caps so....pfffffffttttt....... 
Few blocks and not a penny of increase so far this "busy season" for us.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Apparently they upped the cap to 10 daily 50 weekly at some locations.
> Reddit has a few confirmations of it.
> 
> Of course I never had to worry about caps so....pfffffffttttt.......
> Few blocks and not a penny of increase so far this "busy season" for us.


They did the same this time last year.

So when people say they are blocked does that mean they are not seeing a single offer at all?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Still capping out at 8/40 in Riverside


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have not seen a block nor received a reserved block in over 2 months.


----------

